# NetBeans und JDK auf Stick?



## Angel4585 (11. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne den JDK und NetBeans auf meinen Stick machen um ihn zB mit in die Schule zu nehmen, geht das irgendwie?


----------



## Kim Stebel (12. Sep 2007)

Hast du es mal probiert? Probleme? Mit Eclipse müsste es eigentlich gehen... Nur dass du dann auf dem Zielrechner ja immer classpath und path anpassen musst... Könnte umständlich werden.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, gleich ne linux-live-cd mitzunehmen, falls man euch gestattet, von der zu booten.


----------



## Angel4585 (13. Sep 2007)

naja da ich brauch da noch andere Porgramme die auf dem System installiert sind und benutze Netbeans nur nebenbei wenn ich Zeit hab.

Probiert hab ich es nochnicht, werd ich aber jetzt mal..


----------

